# Last.fm



## courtney2018 (Jan 24, 2008)

I was just getting my daily dose of DVICE and I ran across a post about Last.fm, which can be found here. I've never heard of Last.fm, so I was wondering if anyone here has heard of them.

Apparently you can load up your music and it gets streamed to listeners. When it does you get a royalty for that. Also, if you have an album to sell you can do so thru this site, and you get a royalty for that as well. There are other sites that do this as well.

Anyways, just wondered if anybody has ever heard of this place. It's new to me. I'm considering putting my stuff up. I currently only have it at myspace, but nothing is currently for sale.

Any thoughts? Is there a better place? I have a few more bookmarked, so if you know of other places like this list them in your post.


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 25, 2008)

yea man, I am oneiros777  its great site great new music to listen to by similarities


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, last.fm is great! I've had a link to mine in my sig for some time now.  I didn't know about the whole "uploading your own music" thing, though.


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 25, 2008)

you can upload, I had it uploaded with my ex band,


----------



## courtney2018 (Jan 25, 2008)

I was just trying it out. Typed in "Steve Vai" and see what else they played after the first Vai song. Lots of good bands, but everyone is a major act. I was hoping that hear some unsigned, independent talent.

How does that work? If say someone from here uploads their music on their with hopes that someone is going to listen to it, how do people know the music exists if it's not linked to other big acts?

Oneiros, I tried to search for you on there, but it came up with nothing. Maybe I'm not looking in the right area?


----------



## darren (Jan 25, 2008)

last.fm said:


> Artist similarity is, in many ways the basis of how Last.fm's recommendation system works; if somebody listens to a lot of Radiohead and your band, other people who like Radiohead will be recommended your band as well. In this way, Last.fm automatically assigns similar artists based on the listening habits of all its users. If your band hasn't been listened to much on Last.fm yet, you can help the system along by assigning similar artists yourself in the label control panel, under Music Setup.



Last.FM - FAQ


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been using the service since the days of Audioscrobbler, although I rarely use the radio and artist recommendation facilities as I just want to log my track play history for now


----------



## ElRay (Jan 25, 2008)

last.fm is good, but what you get is based on what other people are listening to -- No real comparison. Pandora Radio - Listen to Free Internet Radio, Find New Music is another good site that provides music with similar "musical DNA". I tend to use Pandora more, but last.fm has a better player, community, and will accept your band's music.

There's also http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/42690-amie-street-music.html. If you're looking to get "air time" of your music, you can also sell your tracks there.

Ray

P.S. I'm ElRay on Last.fm too.


----------



## Luan (Jan 25, 2008)

I won a cd over there.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 25, 2008)

Yea I've been using LAST.Fm for several years now. Sometimes it's just fun to see charts and things of the music I listen to, etc. I don't use it for recommendations, I just like stats of my stuff and what my friends listen to. 

I didn't know you could upload music and get royalties and stuff, that's good to know.


----------



## Zoltta (Jan 25, 2008)

I think the question is, who HASNT heard of Last.fm? Great site and great way to keep track of music.


----------



## Michael (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm a big user of Last.fm. Here's mine: Mawdysonâs Music Profile &ndash; Users at Last.fm


----------



## courtney2018 (Jan 25, 2008)

The other places that I've got book marked for uploading your own music and selling are PureVolume, GarageBand, and of course the popular SoundClick.

It would be nice if you could single out the unsigned and indie music from the mainstream. Maybe you can and I just haven't figured out how to do it yet.


----------



## darren (Jan 26, 2008)

There's also a company called TuneCore, who will submit your stuff to iTunes and other music services.

Oh, and while we're at it: 

Organical &ndash; Music at Last.fm


----------



## chaztrip (Mar 10, 2008)

Just came across this site..... 
Last.fm &ndash; The Social Music Revolution



seems OK. I have seen some of you on here use it.... Pro's Con's?? Do you like it? Use it much?

Thanks!!


----------



## oompa (Mar 10, 2008)

aye been using it for some years, back then it was just called audioscrobbler. the problem is that you need to have your music tagged properly, and unless your a maniac audiphile perfectionist like me  it might require a heavy one-time job with your music collection and a tag program. as i started out maybe 10% of my music was tagged so i probably lost some 30-50k songs or something there, but nowadays even the stuff you dl is tagged everywhere, so its less of an effort today.

as for pro's its easy to use, you get a plugin for winamp or foobar2k or whatever you use and set it to auto login and then you dont notice anything and you can check different stats on the page. its cool that you can find all kinds of groups for tagged genres and find new music. like if you find a dude with good compatibility and say.. you both listen to alot of alice in chains and soundgarden and you see that this guy also listens alot to this band stone temple pilots.. well you get the idea.

its interresting as well to me to see what i really listen to at home. i spend most of my day at work listening to music on a portable player, but there are addons to transfer stuff from portable players to last.fm as well. get an account and try it out, if you find out that you dont care after a few months then just uninstall it =)


----------



## ukfswmart (Mar 10, 2008)

Use the search, foo'! 

Like Oompa, I've been using this since the days of audioscrobbler; there have been some odd bugs along the way, but by and large it works great. I always used the iTunes plugin until they released the standalone app that automatically scrobbles your iTunes plays; that seems to work fine too. And tagging your music isn't an issue if you've bought it all 

Now that the iPhone SDK's been released, I cannot wait for a Last.fm iPhone app that will run on a device that isn't Jailbroken. iPod play counts are scrobbled when you sync, but since the music on the iPhone has to be managed manually, the Last.fm app won't pick up on it, which sucks. But! Hopefully an iPhone version will be out not too long after June


----------



## Michael (Mar 10, 2008)

I use it all the time.

Here's mine: Mawdysonâs Music Profile &ndash; Users at Last.fm


----------



## ElRay (Mar 10, 2008)

If you like last.fm, check-out Pandora Radio - Listen to Free Internet Radio, Find New Music

Similar idea, but the catalog music based on what the call it's DNA (hence the original title of "The Music Genome Project". So, when it's picking songs, it picks ones that have a similar DNA to the ones you used to create the station.

Last.FM just matches what you listen to with what other folks listen to. So, if the only entries for "My Favorite Technical Metal Bad" are made by a guy who really, really likes Broadway Show Tunes, that's what you'll get as a recomendations based on what you listen to.

Ray


----------



## chaztrip (Mar 10, 2008)

ukfswmart said:


> Use the search, foo'!
> 
> :




Dude I did..... I looked for Last.fm, LastFM, Last and FM and nothing came up

Maybe it was down.... any way thanks much for the info... site looks cool.


----------



## ElRay (Mar 11, 2008)

chaztrip said:


> Dude I did..... I looked for Last.fm, LastFM, Last and FM and nothing came up


I think it has something to do with the minimum search string length. I found the one old thread I knew about an added tags to it an this one.

Regarding Oompa's post about loading your profile, I made a smart play list in iTunes that selected all songs with more than 1 star, played it 24/7, changed it to more than two stars, player it, etc. so that all starred songs appeared in my profile the "correct" number of times.

Ray


----------



## chaztrip (Mar 11, 2008)

ElRay said:


> I think it has something to do with the minimum search string length. I found the one old thread I knew about an added tags to it an this one.
> 
> Regarding Oompa's post about loading your profile, I made a smart play list in iTunes that selected all songs with more than 1 star, played it 24/7, changed it to more than two stars, player it, etc. so that all starred songs appeared in my profile the "correct" number of times.
> 
> Ray



Thanks Man!!!!


----------



## Michael (Mar 15, 2008)

Sevenstring.org &ndash; Groups at Last.fm

Check it out. Nothing on there yet, but once it has at least 10 members it'll have charts calculated on a weekly basis like normal accounts. Those of you who have a Last.fm, join up!


----------



## amonb (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Mike, whats Last FM?


----------



## Michael (Mar 15, 2008)

It's this program/plug-in that you download and it scrobbles all the songs you listen to and makes charts listing the number of times you've listened to artists and songs. Click the link in my sig. for a better idea.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 15, 2008)

sounds good


----------



## amonb (Mar 15, 2008)

Michael said:


> It's this program/plug-in that you download and it scrobbles all the songs you listen to and makes charts listing the number of times you've listened to artists and songs. Click the link in my sig. for a better idea.



Cheers dude will do!


----------



## Newkie (Mar 15, 2008)

Cool initiative!
Joined


----------



## chaztrip (Mar 15, 2008)

Cool I am In!!!


----------



## Ze Kink (Mar 15, 2008)

I joined too.


----------



## Ishan (Mar 15, 2008)

I joined


----------



## Slayer89 (Apr 29, 2008)

I've had mine for quite a while, but just recently actually installed the software after uninstalling it a while back. Anyone else on here care to "Friend" me or whatever on there? I always like going on and finding new music and whatnot. Anyway, here's my profile.

SlayerofShadow's Music Profile Users at Last.fm

(Sorry if this has been done before, but search isn't working for me)


----------



## Newkie (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, I use it and some other people around here aswell.
Michael even created an sevenstring.org group on there.
Check it out:
Sevenstring.org &ndash; Grupper pÃ¥ Last.fm


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 29, 2008)

stuh84â&#8364;&#8482;s Music Profile &ndash; Users at Last.fm

Been using it since the days when it was Audioscrobbler and had a horrible framed interface


----------



## Michael (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm a big user. 

Mawdysonâs Music Profile &ndash; Users at Last.fm


----------



## Slayer89 (Apr 29, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## PostOrganic (Apr 29, 2008)

I got one of these pretty recently.. but I use it a lot so far. 

xPostOrganicâs Music Profile &ndash; Users at Last.fm


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 30, 2008)

I use it all the time.


----------



## abyssalservant (May 1, 2008)

just joined the group, I'm Ascaris_l on last.fm. Though thanks to the lastfm.se link, it now insists on redirecting me to last.fm in Swedish! Fun times.


----------



## ElRay (May 1, 2008)

Haven't been using it as much as in the past. I've been using Pandora.com a bit more.

I'm ElRay at Last.FM too.

Ray


----------



## matty2fatty (Aug 26, 2009)

.....is the greatest website ever. You just sign up, type in a band, and it streams related artists that are sort of similar but you still end up getting a good range of stuff. 

For example, I typed in Gojira and it ended up playing textures, death, bloodbath, opeth, etc. 

I also searched for Buddy Rich, and the first thing it played for me was a drum battle between him and Gene Krupa

I think you have to pay after you use up the free trial, but its only 3 bucks a month. 

Check it out!


**I did a search for this and didn't find anything, sorry if its a re-post***


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 26, 2009)

last.fm makes you pay now? what a crock


----------



## SamSam (Aug 26, 2009)

Pay? since when? I don't pay for mine.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Aug 26, 2009)

Last.fm is strange. Someone uploaded all my songs there and maintains a profile/channel under my name. I don't even know who did it.


----------



## Andii (Aug 26, 2009)

I think I just lost some brain cells and my eyes are melting.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Aug 26, 2009)

grooveshark : Grooveshark -- Listen to Free Music Online -- Internet Radio -- Free MP3 Streaming


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 3, 2009)

I just made one, I think it's kinda cool you can see what you listen to most.

Here's mine:

DaveTraces?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

Post yours!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Sep 3, 2009)

Completely ignore what I look like.

MMisanthropy?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

...and the URL


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 3, 2009)

Beneath The Massacre fucking rule


----------



## GigantoRobotico (Sep 3, 2009)

Mildew?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

Last.fm is awesome!

You can subscribe to a itunes feed that downloads free mp3's based on what you listen to!

SWEEEEEET


----------



## helly (Sep 3, 2009)

heh, I think this might be my first post here after some time lurking 

My last FM profile: hellarar?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

Kind of a weird mix looking at it, hah.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 3, 2009)

i don't have an account and have never used the site myself, but my band Shroud of Bereavement is on there.


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 4, 2009)

SlayerofShadows?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

Yeah, The Lonely Island and Hollywood Undead are in my top artists. Fits right in with Nevermore and Soilwork, right?


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't have a page, but last.fm and allmusic.com are 2 frequent stops to find new music/albums/stuff


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 4, 2009)

vdeakins?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

That's mine ^. I need to install it at the store since thats where I listen to most of my music nowadays. As you can see if you look at some of the charts, I listen to a pretty diverse array of stuff.

EDIT: I just noticed it hasn't added anything I've played since April. I guess it's not been connecting properly all this time. No wonder none of the stuff I've been listening to hasn't been showing up


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't have it but I can say with certainty that I listen to Iron Maiden the most followed by Savatage.


----------



## DethCaek (Sep 4, 2009)

WizardFrost?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

I haven't been on in a while because of computer problems. ):


----------



## ToniS (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's mine:

tongarr?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

Should we do a SS.org group or is there one already?

edit: there actually is, join here http://www.last.fm/group/Sevenstring.org


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 4, 2009)

I accepted all y'all!


----------



## Tyrant (Sep 4, 2009)

Here`s mine:
Tyrant89?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


----------



## SamSam (Sep 4, 2009)

samsam777?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

here's mine, fair bit of randoms in there I think


----------



## TheMasterplan (Sep 4, 2009)

I forgot my old one, so I just made a new one:

Mortphose?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


----------



## revclay (Sep 4, 2009)

DayToEnd?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

Significantly less metal than the majority of you, but it's all good in the hood. Also joined the SS.org group. I love last.fm. Great website.


----------



## katierose (Sep 4, 2009)

Yay! I'm on Last.fm all the time.

Add it up:

volatyle?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


----------



## oompa (Sep 4, 2009)

oops i just joined. i thought i was in this group already. i have some vague memory of a similar thread back a year or so, but my memory was never my strongest attribute lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 4, 2009)

I thought there must be a thread on this somewhere, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 4, 2009)

I know I posted a thread about it not too long ago ...

But it's always good to keep things like this fresh.


----------



## Fred (Sep 5, 2009)

fredbaty?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

Lots of not-metal, but not so much as for me not to be SUPER-POWERED with some of you - Dave in particular! I've been on this shit since back when it was called Audioscrobbler, but this is an account I created last year.

Also, check out this cool little tool: http://howite.org/tools/lfg/

My results:

*1*: _(2008-06-20 11:16:01)_: Moly - One Million Tears
*500*: _(2008-07-02 11:19:30)_: Followed by Ghosts - Dear Monsters,
*666*: _(2008-07-03 14:59:09)_: Fellsilent - Void
*1000*: _(2008-07-17 01:00:34)_: Gregor Samsa - Du Meine Leise
*1500*: _(2008-08-23 19:53:05)_: Sumner McKane - The Mighty Damariscotta (Sounds Like Home)
*2000*: _(2008-09-29 11:54:41)_: Cynic - King of Those Who Know
*2500*: _(2008-10-15 21:41:58)_: Opeth - The Moor
*3000*: _(2008-11-21 22:14:52)_: Becoming the Archetype - Night's Sorrow
*3500*: _(2008-12-11 18:07:59)_: Municipal Waste - A.D.D (Attention Deficit Destroyer)
*4000*: _(2009-01-07 19:29:11)_: Krallice - Energy Chasms
*4500*: _(2009-02-15 19:10:25)_: A Journey Down The Well - Sorry Monsters, I Have To Grow
*5000*: _(2009-03-09 02:32:56)_: Tim Hecker - Whitecaps of White Noise II
*5500*: _(2009-04-05 22:06:35)_: Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan & Michael Brook - Sweet Pain
*6000*: _(2009-06-01 06:27:07)_: Bersarin Quartett - Nachtblind
*6500*: _(2009-07-05 20:29:15)_: Sambangra - Inana
*6666*: _(2009-07-21 07:38:36)_: From Monument to Masses - A Sixth Trumpet
*7000*: _(2009-08-08 22:36:48)_: Last Days - Saved By a Helicopter

It's all about the 666th and the 6666th track!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Sep 5, 2009)

CloudLeduc?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


----------



## Harry (Sep 5, 2009)

Geezus christ Dave, you've been a member of last FM since the 3rd of Sep and already have nearly 2500 plays

We have super compatibility too man, awesome!

Here's mine, it has the older forum name I used to use on SS.org too:

HughesJB4?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

A fair bit of punk , post rock and the occasional indie band on there, so no surprise with some of you guys I don't have super compatibility.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 5, 2009)

Harry said:


> Geezus christ Dave, you've been a member of last FM since the 3rd of Sep and already have nearly 2500 plays
> 
> We have super compatibility too man, awesome!
> 
> ...



I think it uploaded all of my plays since whenever as I've only listened to about 40 songs since I made a last fm 

I seem to have super compatability with a lot of you!

Sylosis are your number #49 haha those guys are my best mates.


----------



## Harry (Sep 5, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think it uploaded all of my plays since whenever as I've only listened to about 40 songs since I made a last fm
> 
> I seem to have super compatability with a lot of you!
> 
> Sylosis are your number #49 haha those guys are my best mates.



Actually, number 37 in my overall plays.
Sylosis is probably one of the few heavily thrash metal based bands that actually blew me away in recent times unlike the sea of Metallica clones.
Even thought it's in E standard, Age of Conclusions proves how you can sound fucking heavy when you've got your technique down and dial in a good tone.


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 5, 2009)

Fred said:


> fredbaty?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm
> 
> Lots of not-metal, but not so much as for me not to be SUPER-POWERED with some of you - Dave in particular! I've been on this shit since back when it was called Audioscrobbler, but this is an account I created last year.
> 
> ...



Cool stuff, man. Here's my shorter version.

*1*: 3 Inches of Blood - Deadly Sinners
*100*: Metallica - ...and Justice for All
*500*: Spineshank - Smothered
*666*: Nevermore - Enemies Of Reality
*1000*: Ankla - Seasons Never Change
*2000*: Amon Amarth - Thousand Years Of Opression
*3000*: Strapping Young Lad - Skeksis
*4000*: All That Remains - Indictment
*5000*: Soilwork - Weapon of Vanity
*6000*: Mnemic - Meaningless
*7000*: Amon Amarth - Prediction of Warfare

gotcha by *anniversary tracks grabber*


Track 666 FTMFW!


----------



## SamSam (Sep 5, 2009)

My list:

1: Textures - Awake
666: JIG-AI - Vogelgrippe-N
777: Nile - Papyrus Containing the Spell to Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks from He Who
1000: Sonata Arctica - FullMoon
2000: Textures - Messengers
3000: Periphery - maginary
4000: Tracedawn - Fallen Leaves
5000: Dream Theater - Learning to Live
6000: Killswitch Engage - Still Beats Your Name
6666: Cynic - Adam's Murmur
7000: Kamelot - The Spell


----------



## Fred (Sep 5, 2009)

Slayer89 said:


> *666*: Nevermore - Enemies Of Reality



Haha, fucking awesome!


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Sep 5, 2009)

easily the music music site out there

i reset my charts a while ago so thats why compared to my join date i dont have massive plays 

phili321?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

though still over 2000 maiden plays is pretty good


----------



## wintermadness (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, SUPER or VERY HIGH musical compatibility with all posters ITT. awesome.

Kriss-?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


----------



## tian (Sep 5, 2009)

kidudley?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm
Just started one a couple weeks ago because of Songbird. Pretty interesting service.


----------



## Hypothermia (Sep 5, 2009)

havent been using it for a couple of weeks since my Songbird stopped being able to log in to my account
DevilSeeds musikprofil ? Användare på Last.fm



VicerExciser said:


> Completely ignore what I look like.
> 
> MMisanthropy?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm
> 
> ...and the URL




So, i see you like deathcore 





















kidding


----------



## Crometeef (Sep 5, 2009)

i feel like a jackass. i use pandora ;x

i'll give this website a try


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 6, 2009)

added


----------



## leandroab (Sep 6, 2009)

No more free radio-listening ?

bullshit!



*back to KNAC*


----------



## defchime (Sep 6, 2009)

Out of complete bordom i just made an account.

lost-the-circus?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

thats actually a cool site for finding new bands and shiieteeetettt.


----------



## ToniS (Sep 7, 2009)

My song list:

*1000*: Hateform - Tongues Spitting Deception
*2000*: Opeth - Isolation Years
*3000*: Protest the Hero - The Dissentience
*4000*: Architects - Dead March
*5000*: Stella - Kelle ihosi tuoksuu?
*6000*: Dream Theater - These Walls

gotcha by *anniversary tracks grabber*


----------



## tian (Sep 7, 2009)

Really diggin' this. Listening by how songs are tagged is a great way to find new artists.


----------



## abysmalrites (Sep 7, 2009)

frozenaeons?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

I added a couple of you and I joined the SS.org group.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 7, 2009)

www.last.fm/user/baalagnitarra


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Sep 7, 2009)

added you

xTBDMx?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 8, 2009)

All_Your_Bass?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


----------



## ma7erick (Nov 5, 2009)

shredmanifesto?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


----------



## CapenCyber (Nov 5, 2009)

capencyber?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm <mine addaddadd!


----------



## rfaranda (Dec 8, 2009)

*Brief & Accurate Description of gear/guitar: Digitech GSP1101*
*Modifications (if any): C48 Beta*
*Accessories (hardshell case etc): USB cable*
*Location (City,State or City,Country): Montgomery AL*
*Contact Info (No Phone #s): PM or [email protected]*
*References (eBay or other forum userid): Rfaranda on ebay, HC*
*Price (include currency and if firm/obo): $340 +shipping OBO*
*Pictures:* Will post asap

Dead mint, its just not for me. No trades at this time.


----------



## rfaranda (Dec 10, 2009)

Lets say $315 + shipping...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 11, 2009)

GOD DAMNED IT I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR ONE OF THESE SINCE FOREVER.


----------



## rfaranda (Dec 11, 2009)

$300 +sh/pp


----------



## rfaranda (Dec 12, 2009)

PM's replied to...


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 13, 2009)

Fuck. If this had just come up after the holidays.


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 26, 2010)

My buddy told me to get cracking on the post since i have so few, so i decided to start a thread. Forgive me if this post is in the wrong section (still getting used to it) but if you are familiar with the website "www.lastfm.com" then post your link below. I'd like to see, or for that matter hear what you all listen to and what your influences are. I'll go first.

MY PROFILE! <---------click there

or if that doesn't work,

Gabe_Aragon?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

Now if you've browsed through my selection you might be questioning my taste in music and saying to yourself "wow umm very little metalz than what i haz lolocoaster" then you know, i'm not really worried about it. I will admit that i thrive a little bit on "hardcore" music but don't get me wrong there's a lot more than i'm into. I admire passion, the music and most of all the message of which the artist(s) are going for.

With that being said, post your linkage and let see what you fellas have "obtained". (see what i did thar?)


----------



## GigantoRobotico (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm fairly certain there is already a Last.fm thread, and an ss.org group on there.

If not. 

Mine


----------



## ry_z (Mar 26, 2010)

chickentac0?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm

My username is intended ironically, now that I'm a vegan.


----------



## sami (Mar 27, 2010)

epilis?s Music Profile ? Users at Last.fm


----------



## beefshoes (Oct 21, 2010)

I know a lot of people here use it. There are 3 or 4 from my school who use it but only via xbox so it is kind of pointless. I'd love to have some more friends on there with similar tastes so feel free to add me or drop your usernames on here :] JerradWilliams


My top 10:




Converge
Deftones
Oceansize
Agalloch
Strapping Young Lad
The Red Chord
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Mew
Sigur Ros
The Faceless


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 21, 2010)

Look me up under "All_Your_Bass"


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Oct 21, 2010)

Cool! I'll post mine as well. Anyone is welcome to add me.

LOLitschase


----------



## Kr1zalid (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh yeah!

Kr1zaliddrag0n


----------



## ry_z (Oct 22, 2010)

leafwork

Top 10 of the past 6 months:

Melt-Banana
Capsule
Pan Sonic
Kaya
Mono
Versailles
she
T.M.Revolution
World's End Girlfriend
Ogre You Asshole

Looking at my last.fm charts is like staring into the maw of madness.


----------



## craig-sansum (Oct 22, 2010)

beefshoes said:


> I know a lot of people here use it. There are 3 or 4 from my school who use it but only via xbox so it is kind of pointless. I'd love to have some more friends on there with similar tastes so feel free to add me or drop your usernames on here :] JerradWilliams
> 
> 
> My top 10:
> ...


Your musical compatibility with *JerradWilliams* is *Super


*


----------



## Sofos (Oct 22, 2010)

SoldiersOfFilth


----------



## Meh (Oct 22, 2010)

Ron_00


----------



## ElRay (Oct 22, 2010)

There was a thread a while back about SS.org folks on Last.FM.

Here's the Last.FM group: http://www.last.fm/group/Sevenstring.org 

Ray (ElRay on Last.FM)


----------



## Marko (Oct 22, 2010)

i've added you guys, not too compatible with anyone though 

here's mine: uspeosamuzivotu


----------



## darren (Oct 22, 2010)

Check out my band at http://www.last.fm/user/organical

We have a lot of tastes in common.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 22, 2010)

Our compatability is thuperific.

My profile is in my sig, for those interested.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 22, 2010)

UnearthedLuke

DONT LAUGH PLEASE. alot of my music listening is on youtube.


----------



## Double A (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/AjDeath

 
This is mine.

I am a 90's kid so a lot of the stuff I listen to now is from then but my top ten is:
1. Dredg
2. Bill Hicks
3. Nevermore
4. ISIS
5. Crowbar
6. Rammstein
7. Hieronymus Bosch
8. Opeth
9. Foo Fighters
10. Audioslave

Those last 2 were phases...I swear...


----------



## Islandjam2990 (Oct 22, 2010)

Islandjam2990

Periphery
The Faceless
Animals As Leaders
Into Eternity
Revocation
Enfold Darkness
Protest The Hero
Born Of Osiris
Adagio
Whitechapel


----------



## craig-sansum (Oct 22, 2010)

craig-sansum

forgot post mine lolol


----------



## Harry (Oct 22, 2010)

Double A said:


> AjDeath
> 
> 
> This is mine.
> ...



What's wrong with Foo Fighters and Audioslave?
I've been a fan of the Foo Fighters since I was 8 years old, not long after The Colour and the Shape came out.
Dave Grohl is an amazing drummer, vocalist and guitarist.
Audioslave has Tom Morello in it........nuff said.
Should be no shame in listening to either band.


----------



## Holy Katana (Oct 23, 2010)

I use it, although I've only been using the scrobbler again for a couple of months, so my charts are pretty inaccurate. I deleted the stuff I hate now, but I still have a bunch of stuff I almost never listen to near the top. On top of that, iTunes doesn't seem to count the stuff I played on my iPod, so there are a lot of bands on there who don't have accurate representations.

Top ten for the last week are:

Nine Inch Nails
Passion Pit
Joy Division
Boards of Canada
Daft Punk
Muse
Gang of Four
Justice
Black Sun Empire
My Bloody Valentine

*prepares enormous flameshield*

Oh, and here's my profile: HolyKatana


----------



## Hypothermia (Oct 23, 2010)

DevilSeeds musikprofil

Dredg
Unearth
Dillinger escape plan
Cloudkicker
Cult of luna
Soilwork
Chimaira
Raging speedhorn
P.O.D.
Ioseb
Explosions in the sky
Clutch
Ill Niño
Man must die


----------



## Nublet (Oct 23, 2010)

Marko said:


> i've added you guys, not too compatible with anyone though
> 
> here's mine: uspeosamuzivotu



Your musical compatibility with *uspeosamuzivotu* is *Super * 

Here's mine Dorkboy


----------



## Cyntex (Oct 23, 2010)

cyntex

1 Boards of Canada 2,000
2 Johnny Cash 1,752
3 0118-Vier 1,072
4 Joe Satriani 1,007
5 Dann'y 974
6 Paul Gilbert 867
7 GZA/Genius 859
8 Led Zeppelin 789
9 Steve Vai 686
10 Dream Theater 639


----------



## Double A (Oct 23, 2010)

Harry said:


> What's wrong with Foo Fighters and Audioslave?
> I've been a fan of the Foo Fighters since I was 8 years old, not long after The Colour and the Shape came out.
> Dave Grohl is an amazing drummer, vocalist and guitarist.
> Audioslave has Tom Morello in it........nuff said.
> Should be no shame in listening to either band.


There is nothing wrong with either band as I still listen to both of them. The Foo Fighters first album came out when I was 13 and it is still one of my favorite albums. I was just joking a bit.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 23, 2010)

here's my top ten:

01. Deathspell Omega
02. Deftones
03. Ion Dissonance
04. Blacklisted
05. Gang Starr
06. Poison the Well
07. Meshuggah
08. Nine Inch Nails
09. Thrice
10. Gaza


----------



## Necris (Oct 23, 2010)

Eresawelyve

I've been told my charts are "interesting". 

Feel free to add me.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Oct 23, 2010)

Billy-Pilgrim


----------



## Furtive Glance (Oct 24, 2010)

MesaNils


----------



## chisox91 (Oct 25, 2010)

chisox91


----------



## pink freud (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, it's been a while since I last charted:


----------



## ElRay (Oct 25, 2010)

darren said:


> Check out my band at http://www.last.fm/user/organical



Darren,

Should that URL be: Organical? There's no user 'organical'.

Ray


----------



## Despised_0515 (Oct 26, 2010)

Islandjam2990 said:


> Islandjam2990
> 
> Periphery
> The Faceless
> ...




Added 

Here's mine: MMisanthropy


----------



## s4tch (Feb 8, 2012)

I know, necro-bump is bad, but I think it would be pointless to start an other thread. I just found and joined the last.fm ss.org group. As there are only 63 users, this thread may be useful for others, too. Here is my ID:

s4tch


----------



## Eptaceros (Feb 8, 2012)

I haven't scrobbled since April last year, but I reactivated it a month ago.

Here's my page:

ITP


----------



## blaaargh (Feb 8, 2012)

blaaargh

My top 10:
Mastodon
Deathspell Omega
Opeth
Atmosphere
Katatonia
Brand New
&#1041;&#1077;&#1083;&#1099;&#1077; &#1060;&#1083;&#1072;&#1075;&#1080; &#1047;&#1072;&#1078;&#1080;&#1075;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077; &#1052;&#1077;&#1076;&#1083;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;
Eluveitie
Virgin Black
Hypocrisy

After going through the thread, it seems I have super compatibility with chisox91, Acatalepsy/Billy Pligrim, and SoldiersofFilth.  Added all yall, and if anyone wants to add me go ahead.


----------



## ElRay (Feb 8, 2012)

EDIT: OK, now all these posts look wierd after the different Last.FM Threads were merged 

Ray


I know this is technically a necrobump, but the main thread is here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/134722-last-fm-post2185810.html

Don't forget there's an SS.o Last.FM group: http://www.last.fm/group/Sevenstring.org

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Feb 8, 2012)

EDIT: OK, now all these posts look wierd after the different Last.FM Threads were merged 

Ray


I know this is technically a necrobump, but the main thread is here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/134722-last-fm-post2185810.html

Don't forget there's an SS.o Last.FM group: http://www.last.fm/group/Sevenstring.org

Ray


----------



## eventhetrees (Feb 8, 2012)

I often forget to enable my scrobbling

http://www.last.fm/user/eventhetrees


----------



## ElRay (Feb 8, 2012)

To everybody who's finding this thread for the first time, here's the SS.o group: http://www.last.fm/group/Sevenstring.org

I think I got you all now.

ElRay's Music Profile

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Feb 8, 2012)

s4tch said:


> I know, necro-bump is bad ...



This is a good necro-bump. You have something to add and it would be pointless to start a new thread.

Ray


----------



## Joelan (Feb 9, 2012)

JoelanC

Last 6 months:

Porcupine Tree
Karnivool
Girls' Generation
Steely Dan
Sleepmakeswaves
A Tribe Called Quest
Jamiroquai
Clazziquai Project
Death Cab for Cutie
Tool


----------



## MUTANTOID (Feb 9, 2012)

mplaster50


----------



## MistaSnowman (Feb 9, 2012)

MistaSnowman28


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 9, 2012)

I've got this group on last.fm, it's called Dissonant Network and we're writing a lot of reviews. I think the name pretty much nails, what it's all about musically. Feel free to check it out:

Dissonant Network

Last albums we've reviewed:

Kayo Dot - Gamma Knife
Dodecahedron - s/t
Blut aus Nord - 777 - Desantification
Nightbringer - Hierophany of the Open Grave

Just to give you an idea!

Join in!


----------



## Augury (Feb 9, 2012)

boring generic deathcore kid anyone?

1. Whitechapel
2. VoM
3. All Shall Perish
4. The Black Dahlia Murder
5. Chelsea Grin
6. Born Of Osiris
7. The Faceless
8. As Blood Runs Black
9. Abysmal Dawn
10. Carnifex

Although I'm slowly getting tired of deathcore and listen mostly to Opeth, death and black metal now.

Feel free to add me: www.last.fm/user/TheCursedSun


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Feb 9, 2012)

Joined this awesome site just now! I've never heard of it before this...

Add me if you like: Spaceman--Spiff


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 1, 2013)

Post your profiles? It's easier for everyone to know what each other likes that way, rather than having to make huge lists, which is fine, but yeah. Seemed like a good idea.

Enmity5566


----------



## ElRay (Dec 1, 2013)

Even better, Join the group: Sevenstring.org

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Dec 1, 2013)

I know this is a bit of a necrobump, but here's the SS.o Last.FM group: Sevenstring.org


----------



## ElRay (Dec 1, 2013)

I know this is a bit of a necrobump, but here's the SS.o Last.FM group: Sevenstring.org


----------



## UltraParanoia (Dec 2, 2013)

While we can necrobumping

WARSHIFTER


----------



## thrsher (Dec 6, 2013)

just put last.fm back on my phone after not using it for a long time

BisforBEATDOWN


----------



## heregoesnothing (Dec 10, 2013)

seymourized


----------



## Brodessa (Dec 11, 2013)

My username is "DoctorGalaxy" 
I've been using the scrobbling feature for about 2 months now, and I really enjoy it. 

I'm always looking to share music with people! Anybody is welcome to send me a request.


----------



## Andreaskmo (Jan 15, 2014)

Andreaskmork

Here is my profile


----------



## Shemhamforasch (Jan 22, 2014)

Shemhamforasch


----------



## Cyntex (Jan 23, 2014)

cyntex feel free to add me!

Top artist for the last 12 months:
1 The Black Dahlia Murder 1,087
2 Wretched 722
3 Evan brewer 504
4 Scale the Summit 371
5 Aesop Rock 286
6 Misery Signals 274
7 Revocation 232
8 Little Tybee 181
9 Beyond Creation 166
10 The HAARP Machine 164


----------



## Jes Johnson (Mar 8, 2014)

I love last.fm. I've discovered a crap load of bands from that site. As far as uploading your own stuff..well, I'm sure it might be helpful in getting new people to hear your music. But from what I understand, bands barely get paid anything for those streaming sites.


----------



## AndruwX (Mar 14, 2014)

Is not that I want you guys to add me as a friend!
Baka...

Perfil musical de AndruwX


----------



## huhngott (Apr 1, 2014)

Iodine

Check this band you guys!


----------



## Apatheosis (Apr 9, 2014)

Apatheosis


----------



## DLG (Apr 9, 2014)

z-la


----------



## jay moth (May 8, 2014)

My one:
p-oracle


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Sep 23, 2014)

Probably the most usefull site if you want to find new music.

opis1011


----------



## shikamaru (Oct 30, 2014)

here&#8217;s mine

Been a very long time user (2008 I think), but I didn&#8217;t always have the ability to scrobble, I&#8217;ll join the sevenstring group


----------



## Brodessa (Oct 30, 2014)

DoctorGalaxy

Decided to repost my Last.Fm with a link.
Because no one wants to search for users. It's a hassle.


----------



## Eptaceros (Nov 1, 2014)

Is the similar artist radio gone? I looked for it on my computer as it was usually just an attachment of the program, not there. On the website, it's been reduced to youtube suggestions. What the hell? This was the best part of last.fm.


----------



## Brodessa (Nov 1, 2014)

Well, if you're listening to the radio of any band.. it plays the similar artists!
But also, if you're looking for your stuff + recommended stuff, click on "Play Your Mix" or "Play Your Recommendations" on the home page.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 16, 2014)

The similar artists pages are still there. But I use spotify now. Which is awesome.


----------



## Cellgraft (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm Druggernauttt. Add me up for grind, doom and hip hop recommendations.


----------



## Stoutness762 (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes I have. I am widomaker121212. Send me a shout saying you are a member of this site and I will send a friend request.


----------



## chopeth (Jan 24, 2015)

here's mine, in case anyone interested:


----------



## Robert_Rayvid (Apr 11, 2015)

Here's mine Dramatic Lunacy


----------



## rikwebb (Apr 23, 2015)

Heres mine feel free to add me : rikwebb1


----------



## Joaldmos (Jun 3, 2015)

last fm is great.. i am user of last fm


----------



## EclecticFinn (Oct 14, 2015)

Here's mine, feel free to add me.

EclecticFinn


----------



## Leviathus (Jan 10, 2016)

ObjectInMotion


----------



## Mraz (Feb 11, 2016)

Been using it for years.. And yes CoB used to be my all time favourite band for a long time...

SpecialK3


----------



## Vres (Feb 11, 2016)

Crescendoooo


----------



## mr coffee (Feb 16, 2016)

I haven't scrobbled to my personal account in some time, but I set up an account for the store the other day:

TabooBoutique

-m


----------



## bloodfiredoom (Apr 25, 2016)

bloodfiredoom


----------



## couverdure (May 26, 2017)

Digit-X


----------



## raytsh (Oct 25, 2017)

Mine: raytsh


----------



## bostjan (Oct 25, 2017)

Bostjan Zupancic: Micrometal


----------



## MYGFH (Feb 24, 2018)

SICK! Man had this forever. Quit using it. Just put the scrobber back on. I had NO idea you could post ur own music! Thanks y'all! Here's my profile:
https://www.last.fm/user/MYGFH


----------



## odibrom (Feb 24, 2018)

I used to dig Last.fm a lot way back 10 years ago, then it got to be a paid service for streaming... Is it still a paid service for streaming?


----------



## Grumul (Apr 10, 2018)

I've been using last.fm for years. Then my tastes changed and I was embarrassed with all the nu-metal I had scrobbled so wiped all my scrobbles. I still use it regularly to see what are the top tracks of some band that I'm not familiar with to see if it's worth checking out more of their stuff though. Similar artists are also helpful.


----------



## dreamchaser (Apr 23, 2018)

It used to be useful. Sadly, not anymore. There were plenty of amusing troll groups, that I remember.


----------

